

The Dark Side of Android Hacking - mjgoins
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/23/editorial-the-dark-side-of-android-hacking/

======
samstokes
What the hell? He used an unsupported procedure to install software of unknown
functionality, compatibility and provenance on his phone, and blames _Google_
for bricking his device?

It's never been very clear what "open" means, but I'm pretty sure it doesn't
mean "untrained persons can perform major surgery risk-free".

~~~
RickHull
Seriously, and just about every firmware upgrade guide tells you to _back up
your existing ROM_.

[http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Howto:_Nandroid_...](http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/index.php?title=Howto:_Nandroid_Backup)

------
wtracy
Once your carrier gets its hands on the phone, it's not gonna be open, no
matter how badly Google wants it to be.

Let's give kudos to Google for making it _possible_ for us to get open devices
(either directly from Google, or through one of several niche manufacturers
(I'm watching Always Innovating and the Open Pandora people here (also, I was
a Lisp programmer in a former life))) and leave the blame where it really
belongs: The carriers.

------
nl
Wow..

I assume he's just trolling for pageviews and links, but it makes me wonder if
real people actually think like that? I suspect a few do.

~~~
buster
It's sad to see that according to the comments in the article, quite a few
people think that way.

The People to blame are the carrier (and perhaps the manufacturer).

------
wwortiz
The hardest part of rooting my android phone was reactivating it via Verizon's
minimally qualified tech support. (I'm pretty sure it is required for all
baseband upgrades but even then you could just write down the steps and codes
for the next time)

The most _dangerous_ part was actually rooting the phone as I had to flash a
downgrade then upgrade from the rooted downgrade, if I expected it to brick it
was here.

I knew the risks however and this author doesn't seem to understand that this
voids any warranty provided by the manufacturer and is most definitely not
supported in any way other than instructions on how to do it.

------
aberkowitz
How is this a story? The author happily acknowledges that android doesn't
prevent you from being stupid, and then he complains that it doesn't prevent
you from being stupid.

You cannot have it both ways.

